# Scrappy



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Scrappy was a kitten, which came from what Ive now named the yard from H***. Starting with one unfixed cat to grow into a yard of 11 or more cats. Kittens born and dying, mothers constantly having litters, not being fed and cared for consistantly. Most likely brothers mated with sisters. The people have a "south of the border attitude" towards the welfare of animals. They would take the kittens from the moms and put them back out when the children and adults were done playing with them. Even newborns. The moms would give up on the kittens and abandon them. A volunteer started to TNR this colony.

Scrappy came to us when the people found him abandoned under a shed. Malnourished, eyes crusted over, underweight and stunted growth. An awesome couple took Scrappy in to try to help him. They took him to one of our vets and got meds and food. Scrappy had a giant will to survive. Scrappy was given round the clock feedings, medicating, given loving touching and nurturing.

Yesterday Scrappy's eye swelled up almost as big as his head and ruptured. Scrappy was under a pound but gaining. Being a holiday weekend no vets open. I called a vet friend of mine and she said to bring him to the house. We debated what to do about the eye and can Scrappy be saved. We were so touch by his giant will to live but when it came down to it, though the eye issue is normally treatable, the kitten was so neglected before we got it (under a pound) we couldn't even manage to get it surgery. 

Driving Scrappy there I kept stroking him and he rolled over and gave me his belly purring away. In the end we sent him gently on surrounded by love and touching and our prayers. Run free sweet boy. You were never a nameless unnoticed cat passing from this world. You took many hearts with you. Come see me when I pass to your world. You were an awesome kitten. A giant thank you to the couple which took 6 kittens from this yard. Only two have survived and are doing well.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Oh my, Scrappy had a chance to live and it sounds like he wouldn't have had that without you. It would be nice if people who treated animals like that would be barred from owning them until they went through classes to learn what it is all about.


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I am so sorry about the poor angel. He is now free. He knew he was loved. Thank you and the others that helped him. Hang in there.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

An amazing compassionate couple, Tim and Alex, are the foster parents, doing all the "heavy lifting" with 6 serverly compromised kittens. They have had 3 weeks of no sleep with round the clock feedings, medicating and health issues. 2 have survived out of the 6 brought from the yard of H***.

I cant take credit. Ive only took Scrappy to the vet and brought meds and gave moral support. Our TNR group pays for vet visits if the foster parents need to be seen. 

I took Scrappy to my vet friend, Dr Lefebreve on Memorial weekend because Tim and Alex had to stay with the surviving kittens. Foster parents like Tim and Alex remind me that there are so many devoted compassionate animal loving people out there. 

Tim and Alex have dogs, cats, parrots they care for. Its a house of love and positive energy when you walk in their home. A giant thank you to all who foster cats and kittens. You are making a difference one animal at a time.

On a funny note. Tim woke up out of a dead sleep in the middle of the night, hearing the kittens crying. Rushes into the room to feed and love on the kittens and it was his parrot mimicking the kittens! all the kittens were sleeping!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

People like you, Tim and Alex make the world a brighter place. Don't sell yourself short, you are making a difference on a lot of lives.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

OK the Parrot mimicking the kittens is too funny! I agree you stepped in and helped. More than many would do.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm so sorry about Scrappy. What a wonderful thing you and Tim and Alex are doing to try to save those poor kitties! Scrappy was at least able to know some love and a human touch in his short life. I hope the people who created the conditions he was born in are visited by bad karma for the rest of their lives.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Dear Little Scrappy...Rest with the Angels now...
You'll be busy, being greeted by, those of ours, that are already at the Bridge...







Merry, if it wouldn't have been for you....
Scrappy wouldn't have had a chance at all...
Bless you!
Sharon


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

Rest in peace and fabulous health, Scrappy. May all our loved kitties at the Bridge take you under their paws and regale you with tales of how life should have been...and may you enjoy every moment of play at the bridge! Remember the "good humans" who cared for you and mourned for you....you have all of our permission to greet us with our beloved fur-babies when we come to the Rainbow Gates!


----------

